# Where can I get info on this Woodsman with Acorns?



## Rawben (May 3, 2014)

We're looking at purchasing this Woodsman for $200 to either replace our existing Osborn or use it in our shop down the road.

Here's a couple things we're needing:

Can a fan be attached to this model of Woodsman?

Rear clearance - How close to the wall can it be placed?

Size of logs it holds?

Can we purchase a size reducer pipe to go from a 6 inch to an 8 inch?

Someone told me it's a 30 1/2 x 30 1/2, but we truthfully don't know.

Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## webbie (May 3, 2014)

Hmm, maybe PM this person - her dad made the stoves:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodsman-stove.64996/#post-1584546


----------

